# Moroccan cuisine



## sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

i love moroccan food,well have eaten it twice only but just loved it,and i'm interested in trying some of moroccan dishes....is there any moroccan here,or does any of you know any morocan recipe?


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not Moroccan, but here is a good chicken stew:

8 ea chicken thighs, skinned and boned
1 tbsp oil, vegetable
1 lg onion, chopped
2 lg garlic, cloves, minced
1/2 tsp turmeric
1/4 tsp Cinnamon
1/8 tsp red pepper flakes
4 whole cloves
2 bay leaves
4 cups chicken stock
16 oz can whole tomatoes with juice
1 md gr pepper, sliced in 1-inch pieces
2 carrots, sliced
1/2 tsp salt
19 oz chick peas, drained
4 cups couscous, hot and steamed
1/4 cup raisins
1/4 cup sliced almonds

Pour the oil into a Dutch oven over medium-high heat.  Add the
onion, garlic, and cook, stirring, about 2 minutes or until the onion
is soft but not brown.

Stir in the turmeric, cinnamon, red pepper, cloves, and bay leaf.
Add chicken and chicken stock and cook over medium-high heat until
liquid boils.

Reduce heat to low, cover and cook for 25 minutes.

Add tomatoes, green pepper, carrots, and salt, and cook for
another 10 minutes or until the chicken and the vegetables are tender.

In each of eight soup plates, place one-eighth of the couscous.
With a slotted spoon, arrange the chicken and vegetables around the
couscous.  Ladle broth over all, sprinkle with raisins and almonds.
Serve.


----------



## sarah (Nov 16, 2004)

hey this looks like a great recipe...all my favorite ingredients,i'd love to try it,except that i dont have a dutch oven...


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

sarah said:
			
		

> hey this looks like a great recipe...all my favorite ingredients,i'd love to try it,except that i dont have a dutch oven...


lol.. ok.. I'll go on a hunt again


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

Moroccan Tagine T'Faia:

I free range roasting chicken, jointed 
butter or oil 
salt and black pepper 
1 tsp ground ginger 
¼ tsp saffron 
2 onions, finely chopped 
3 tbsps finely chopped parsley 
6 hard boiled eggs,shelled 
4 oz blanched almonds 


Put the chicken in a large pan with 2 tbsps butter or oil, salt, pepper, ginger, saffron, onions and parsley. 

Bring to the boil and simmer gently, half coverred, for one hour or until the chicken is well cooked and the sauce is reduced. 

Fry the blanched almonds in butter.Turn the chicken into a deep serving dish and pour over the sauce. Arrange the eggs on top. Garnish with the fried almonds.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

sarah said:
			
		

> hey this looks like a great recipe...all my favorite ingredients,i'd love to try it,except that i dont have a dutch oven...


you could also use a large sauce pan or skillet!.. or even a wok.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 17, 2004)

Harreira - Hearty Soup made with Beans and Rice.  Perfect when it's cold and dreary.

1 cup of garbanzo beans (dried ones)
1 cup of fava beans
1/2 cup of rice (long grain)
1 cup of lentils

Soak the garbanzo beans and fava beans overnight.  Strain the water in the morning and reserve.  Also wash the lentils and rice and reserve

Chop the following:

1 large onion finely diced
2-3 stalks of celery finely diced
about 6 plum tomatoes finely diced
1 bunch of corrainder finely diced
1 bunch of parsley finely diced

Spices and other ingredients:
4 cloves of garlic finely minced
salt to taste
1 tsp of ground black pepper
1.5 tsp of turmeric
4 tbsp of olive oil
3-4 tbsp of all purpose flour
1/4 cup of fine vermicilli
juice of 1 large lemon
Chicken Stock about 3 cups
Water - 2 cups
Oil 3 tbsp

In a large pan add the oil.  Once the oil is medium hot add the garlic and saute it for a few minutes.  Next add the onions and celery and cook until translucent.  Next add the tomatoes.  Now add the garbanzo, fava and lentils and also the rice.  Stir and coat them with the oil and other ingredients.  Next add the black pepper and turmeric along with salt to taste.  Now add the cilantro, parsley and chicken stock and water

Let this cook for an hour until the beans and rice all cooks.  Keep an eye on the soup and add more water if necessary. 

Now add the flour mixed in with a cup of water slowly to the soup along with the vermicilli. Let it cook for another few minutes.    Next add the lemon juice stir and serve.


----------



## sarah (Nov 17, 2004)

cooool...i think i'm gonna try and make both tagine and harreira,thanx guys,u've really been so helpful


----------



## RRH (Nov 20, 2004)

I've been to that part of the world and strongly second tagine.  Works just fine without the special pot; if I ever find a nice one here it will probably be displayed in the living room and not used for cooking.

Another great recipe is:

*Moroccan Spiced Red Lentil Soup *

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_3960,00.html

This is far better than the typical bland turkish lentil soup.

[Don't know policy here so just put up link.  Can we post recipe text of this type?]


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 21, 2004)

Where can I get red lentils? My supermarket doesn't carry them.


----------



## Claire (Nov 21, 2004)

Red lentils are so beautiful dry, but loose their color when cooked.  If you can get them, great, but never give up a recipe because you cannot find them.  Substitute regular lentils, and close your eyes.  The flavor will be slightly different, but don't give up the recipe if you cannot get the exact ingredient.  If you have an asian grocery in your area, you might find them there (I can get them in Dubuque).  But I wouldn't skip a recipe because of the color of the lentils.


----------



## RRH (Nov 23, 2004)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Where can I get red lentils? My supermarket doesn't carry them.



Just checked my supermarket, and found that Goya makes them.  A bit lighter in color than the Turkish ones I get loose.

Another option is Masoor Dal, Indian _split_ red lentils, which are available online:

http://www.ishopindian.com/shop/catalog/Lentils-Dals-p-1-c-23.html


----------



## Darkstream (Nov 26, 2004)

You should try and get hold of the following book, which is specifically Morrocan, although many recipes are very similar to other parts of North Africa:

The Morrocan Collection 

Hilaire Walden 

Hamlyn, London, ISBN 0 600 60584 1


----------

